# CLE Acquires Andriuskevicius



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

RealGM.com

Magic Trade Andriuskevicius To Cleveland
29th June, 2005 - 12:32 am 

Magic Press Release - The Magic selected center Martynas Andriuskevicius in the second round (44th overall) of the 2005 NBA Draft, then traded his draft rights to the Cleveland Cavaliers in exchange for a 2006 second round draft pick and cash considerations.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

dude was #1 in mock drafts wtf happened to him to drop him to 44 but that being known he looks like a project..


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

What a steal for Cleveland. I was hoping to see this guy goto Detroit, he would have been nice to sit in the NBDL for 2 years.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> dude was #1 in mock drafts wtf happened to him to drop him to 44 but that being known he looks like a project..


He averaged 1.3 points per game last season  LoL that will hurt it when you didn't score that much the year before


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess this mean so long Z?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I guess this mean so long Z?


Did you read the guy's post? The guy scored 1.3ppg last year.
If anything this means Z is here to stay and mentor the kid. He was playing for Sabonis team, and he is a fellow Lithuanian. I wouldn't be shocked if Z takes the kid under his wing and turns him into something servicable.

Cool to see the Cavs do something on draft day.

Danny Ferry RULEZ!

I guess that's the second round pick from the Jiri deal?

If they turn Jiri into a 7 footer, that's not bad as far as getting out of the mess paxson did.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Biggest steal of the draft.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

So Cleveland, who would you like Orlando to draft for you next year?


----------



## fuzzybearpup (May 20, 2004)

So here is the chronological order of things if I am getting this straight

1. Cleveland rapes Orlando in a trade getting Gooden and Varejo for Battie and 2 second rounders

2. Cleveland foolishly gives up their 2007 1st round pick to Boston for Jiri Welsch which also leaves a pick they owed to Charlotte unprotected 13th overall this year (which could have gotten them Gerald Green or Danny Granger. I'm just slightly bitter at this point of the draft at Paxson).

3. Cleveland trades Jiri Welsch to Milwaukee for a sack of potatoes

4. Cleveland trades a future sack of potatoes to Orlando for the draft rights to Marty A. from Lithuania.

5. I shat my pants.

6. I changed my pants.

7. I began building two statues. One for Danny Ferry and one for the idiots in Orlando that keep feeding us young promising players for virtually nothing.

Marty A. was just being talked about as the top pick in the draft this year as of several months ago and was still thought of as a top 10 pick even more recent than that. He's 18, 7 foot 3, and can move. The only downside is that he is raw and has to put on weight. But getting him for the second rounder we got from Milwaukee almost makes giving up that future 1st rounder for Jiri worth it. This could be looked at as the steal of the draft years down the road if the Cavs resign Z and this kid learns from his fellow countryman and puts on some mass.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations, this guy now has the perfect mentor in Z to guide him into the NBA!


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

Rock on! Good Job Cleveland. Now sign John Gilchrist and Randolph Morris and send him to the NBDL for a couple of years.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This was a good deal. I was looking up info on this kid once I saw the rumor that we traded for him and alot of scouts were very high on him. With Z here this could be the perfect situation to develop him. Resign big Z and in three years, turn the reins over to a Marty/AV frontcourt. 

SA always finds international gems in the 2nd round so i'm optimistic this one will work out. I wonder if Ferry will pursue Saras, we could end up with 3 Lithuanian players on our squad.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SmithRocSSU said:


> Rock on! Good Job Cleveland. Now sign John Gilchrist and Randolph Morris and send him to the NBDL for a couple of years.


I hope we bring Morris into camp as well. He has ALOT of potential, I saw him play well against Dwight Howard in highschool. 

The Cavs have alot of roster slots open so we should be able to entice some of the better undrafted players to our camp.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if this is a ploy just for Z to want to stay in CLeveland for a lesser contract?

Marty is going to take a long time before he is NBA ready: very weak and poorly conditioned. Has potential though


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Marty is probally 4 to 5 years away so I wouldn't expect him to come over this season. My guess is another year overseas before spending 2 in the NBDL. He isn't worth a roster spot in the NBA next season but he has all the skills to be a awesome player down the road.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good pick up for the Cavs. WITHOUT A DOUBT...Martynas will be playing the next couple of seasons in the NBDL or most likely, Europe.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Don't like the pick just based on everything I've heard from the reliable scouts. Supposedly he's very unimpressive physically, which is a big deal at center.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

To be frank I would rather have Ukic in the second round but considered we needed the cap space, Martynas is a good project we can stick in the NBDL for a few years. Not expecting much for him but the bigger deal is he is just another ploy to keep Z in Cleveland.

From my understanding, Z ain't the popular Lithuanian player in his own country and it would look good for him to tutor this kid


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> To be frank I would rather have Ukic in the second round but considered we needed the cap space, Martynas is a good project we can stick in the NBDL for a few years. Not expecting much for him but the bigger deal is he is just another ploy to keep Z in Cleveland.
> 
> From my understanding, Z ain't the popular Lithuanian player in his own country and it would look good for him to tutor this kid


Z is most hated player in the Lithuania . And Andriuskevichius is no favourite either-he didn't lesten to the coaches and Sabonis to stay couple years more in Europe to gain experience and skills, but he listened to his agent-and we see result-#44.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> From my understanding, Z ain't the popular Lithuanian player in his own country and it would look good for him to tutor this kid


If Marty wouldn't listen to Sabonis, why do people think he will listen to Z?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crazy Fan From Idaho said:


> If Marty wouldn't listen to Sabonis, why do people think he will listen to Z?


 I don't really care much about Marty: he's a project nothing more. If he makes the roster a few years down the line I will be happy with the deal. If he actually get quality minutes I will be ecstatic.

What I care about is keeping Z and I like the move for that reason alone


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, Pioneer, but you said it would look good (I assume to his fellow Liths back home) for Z to tutor Marty. 

Firstly, I don't know if Z cares how he looks to his fellow Liths. If he wants to look good, I think playing with his NT would help a lot more than tutoring a young gun who put his name into the draft against all advice.

Secondly, I don't know if Z really cares one way or the other that Cavs now have another Lith on the team......as far as affecting whether or not he re-signs.

Thirdly, I don't know how teachable this kid is going to be. If tutoring is supposed to make Z look good, maybe he should choose a different project than Marty.

When I read that Cleveland had traded for Marty, I immediately wondered (as did many) whether or not it was an attempt to get Z to re-sign. But will it make a difference? Has Z said anything publicly about the signing??? I listened to the press conference where they mentioned Z had gone to dinner with Danny Ferry and Marty and who knows who all else. I'm sure Z is happy that another Lith has broken into the ranks of the NBA, but is this really going to be a deciding factor on whether or not Z puts a Cavs uni back on?????

Personally, I think Z will be back with Cavs, but I don't think signing Marty will have any bearing on it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not trying to say it will be the key piece (it's all about money) but I think it's a move to show Z we're interested and we want to make this an enjoyable place for you to work. Even if Z didn't care about mentoring the kid, I myself as a naturalized citizen of the US enjoy having people around from my native country. That's all.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This was a good deal. I was looking up info on this kid once I saw the rumor that we traded for him and alot of scouts were very high on him. With Z here this could be the perfect situation to develop him. Resign big Z and in three years, turn the reins over to a Marty/AV frontcourt.
> 
> SA always finds international gems in the 2nd round so i'm optimistic this one will work out. I wonder if Ferry will pursue Saras, we could end up with 3 Lithuanian players on our squad.


Three Lithuanians with LeBron James? David Stern is busting a nut right now. EVERY Cavs game will be on national television next year, LOL.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

mauzer said:


> Z is most hated player in the Lithuania . And Andriuskevichius is no favourite either-he didn't lesten to the coaches and Sabonis to stay couple years more in Europe to gain experience and skills, but he listened to his agent-and we see result-#44.


Why? Can someone fill me in?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

I think it has to do with Z never playing for the national team, although i can understand why he doesn't, considering his injury history and the fact his like 31 years old.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Z just turned 30 in June


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The OUTLAW said:


> Z just turned 30 in June



Happy Birthday Z!!!


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

good deal..... i thought that was a steal in the draft..... Orlando keeps messing their franchise up more and more


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Why? Can someone fill me in?


Its mostly about not coming to play for NT in summer. Going to NBA Ilgauskas promised that he will play in NT, but hadnt filled his promise so far. Now I dont remember exactly in which summer he could come and in which he really couldnt due to his injuries, but till 2003 it wasnt that harsh opinion about him. There were already some people cussing him out, but mostly were giving him the last chance. 

In offseason of 2003 Ilgauskas was completely healthy and Lithuania was preparing for 2003 Eurobasket in Sweden. The fuss about it was huge, because ou NT has missed WC 2002, so everybody in basketball crazed Lithuania were thirsty for basketball. Everyday were there speculations like now you have with Saras coming but 10 times bigger  Less time left the more people got annoyed and anxious, but there was no word from Ilgauskas. NT is already in the camp and practicing but no word from Ilgauskas will he come or not. Hes nowhere to find. President, Prime Minister and other politians send letters to him asking him to play (you see how important basketball is in Lithuania). Even Sabonis is attacked with questions will you come to NT and he says smth like "If Big Z is there Im coming", that just brings even bigger buzz. And in the last second interview with Z appears and he simply says "what are you talking about it was sure Im not gonna play since June". People who have waited for 6 weeks simply got pissed off not exactly by that no, but by saying that no so late. What was good that it seems our NT knew that he wasnt coming and were preparing great. They won gold in Eurobasket after 63 years break with Jasikevicius becoming MVP over various Dirks, Pejas, Gasols, Kirilenkos, Parkers or Jarichs.

Before 2004 Olympics Ilgauskas just put the last nail into his coffin by not coming (this time nobody was expecting). Most of people simply said "hes not lithuanian for me anymore. He doesnt exist for me." And not playing with NT isnt the only thing - he married american and rarely visited Lithuania in summers, so different from Sabonis. So it just strengthened people's opinion that he chose dollar over his homeland (so is traitor ).

Personally Im not that harsh on him. I try to understand his situation and all, but of course he is far from my favourite players though I dont hate him really.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

Makes sense, reading that i could understand why people would be pissed with him!

The Olympics would be the clincher for me if i was Lithuanian and he snubbed that!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh I see, thanks for the info. People hate him for not playing for the NT, but they have to understand that if a foreign player spends the summer playing for his country, he's not gonna get any better. Look at Yao- he has to play year round, and he has no chance to improve his strength or stamina (except this year, maybe). International players have to play in both the league and for their country- its exhausting stuff.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the update and insight about Z, Zalgirnis. It is too bad Z didn't have a little more concern or respect for his native country... it would be difficult to be in his position with all the injuries he has had and lost games in the NBA. Who knows, maybe it was in his contract that he was not allowed to play for his NT?

The same sort of heat is cast upon the various USA players who don't play in the Olympics... citizens want their team to win, and they often don't take into consideration the long seasons the players are primarily responsible to.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well Marty's purpose is now pointless, he was added help to get Sarus here in Cleveland, and now he is in Indiana. Cut the kid and let him go somewhere else. His tools our useless to us... :biggrin:


----------

